
Show HN: Project Eve – Edge Virtualization Engine - rhatr
https://github.com/lf-edge/eve
======
tpmx
I'm currently using Balena for my company's edge deployment needs. It's a
well-packaged solution... with issues. I'm not super happy about this service,
but it mostly works.

I'm curious about the EVE project. So the code was donated by zededa.com to
the Linux Foundation about a month ago? And, in practice the people from
Zededa.com are probably still driving it it?

What's Zededa's MO? Will they do consulting on top of this now open codebase?

Is there anyone who is focusing on all of the work that's needed to take this
codebase to something neatly packaged for lots of different boards, like
Balena has done?

------
tpmx
Looks promising.

Balena.io (formerly Resin.io) which we're using now needs competition in this
area.

------
rhatr
We've been working on this Edge Computing project for about a year now. Would
be great to have other folks play with it. More information here:
[https://thenewstack.io/how-the-linux-foundations-eve-can-
rep...](https://thenewstack.io/how-the-linux-foundations-eve-can-replace-
windows-linux-for-edge-computing/)

